# Building inspector wth???



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I would have let that guy get his hands just slightly inside the house then kick that door shut as hard as possible. He wouldnt do that again in a hurry. That inspector sounds like he will have whats coming to him soon. There's only so many people he can piss off before one bites back.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

joasis said:


> I heard from the potential customer a few weeks back, and they said on hold until they get their current home sold. So, if they do, and I do, then we will get to work together on one. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard about him as well!

I wonder if he participates on CT?


----------



## sdkemp (Jul 1, 2010)

insane said:


> On my current project i am building a Rumford fireplace with a brick oven. I call the building inspector for a throat inspection. He shows up and asks
> what a throat inspection is. WTF ???. Now it gets interesting. He says's he is not qualified to do a throat inspection and tells me i need a mechanical inspection from the mechanical inspector. He proceeds to ask me for the mechanical permit and my mechanical license. My reply, WHAT!!!. I hand him the building permit. I then ask him why we weren't informed of this when we applied for the permit. His answer; i don't know. I then inform him what a mechanical license is for. At this point he tells me he needs to call his office and leaves. Ten minutes later he returns to inform me that they will have a decision for me me by the end of the day. I just laughed and said OK.
> Final result i call the state inspector. He informs me that the building inspector in that town is new, i am all set and continue working.
> 
> ...


No interesting stories for you just want to comment that a mechanical inspection is par for the course in most jurisdictions. It is the HVAC contractor's responsibility or whomever is providing the heating source ( except electrical baseboards) and is a simple fee and pull. All he has to do is follow the codes.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Had a VA inspector drive up,
park in the driveway, walk up
the front walk, onto the porch,
into the house.
Went out back onto the patio with me
to check out vents, heat pump, etc.
At closing his report said to escrow 15% 
because no flat work was done.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

sdkemp said:


> No interesting stories for you just want to comment that a mechanical inspection is par for the course in most jurisdictions. It is the HVAC contractor's responsibility or whomever is providing the heating source ( except electrical baseboards) and is a simple fee and pull. All he has to do is follow the codes.


So, HVAC contractors lay up
masonry fire places out there?


----------



## scrapecc (May 11, 2009)

I had a run in with one about a month ago. The building commissioner went on vacation as I started a driveway. The building inspector that stood in his place while he was on vacation told me that he wouldn't sign off on my inspection because I was using rebar. 

I was like wtf! He said the city regs specify wire mesh, or fibermesh. I was blown away. I asked him if he also wanted to downgrade me on the psi of concrete I was going to use. 

2 weeks later the building commissioner is back. He apologized to me and told me that the guy had been demoted to part time and that may have been why he was acting so stupid. 

The building commissioner inspected the driveway, gave me a call told me it was a fine job, but what was I going to do about the rebar on the ground. I told him to look at the small pile of masonary on the side and he said great, Thanks a bunch. 

I would love to send the first guy a rotten fish though. It held my project up for 2 weeks.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

NYS politics are notoriously corrupt.

A coworker was at a friends house in the Incorporated village of Malverne out on the Island. Helping him replace a faucet, after work. He had his work truck with him, parked in the driveway, with the name of the plumbing company for whom he worked clearly on the side. This company was licensed in NYC, but not the neighboring villages.

Now, in every village in NY, you not only have to be licensed (to make sure the village hall gets their cut), you also have to pull permits for routine plumbing work.

So anyway, this village inspector drives down the block, witnesses this guy walking to the house with a faucet in his hand from the truck. . . pulls his official car into the driveway crooked a la "cops", runs out of his car, goes into the house, and begins pulling an interrogation on the two guys (plumber and friend) as if he just caught them trafficking human slaves or narcotics.

They argue for a while, the homeowner calls the cops, inspector refuses to leave, insists that the cops will take his side of things and escort him throughout the house to investigate the illegal plumbing work.

Cops came. . . hemmed and hawed. . . homeowner insisted and they arrested the inspector! Took him out in cuffs and everything. 

This guy is still an inspector with that village. 

Keith


----------

